# Do You Have a Suggestion for a Good (free) Photo Editor?



## cleso (Feb 12, 2010)

Greeting!
My wife & I have accumulated thousand's of digital images and now must make the best of what we have so we can share them with others, archive them, and enjoy the memories. :smile: :smile: The challenge is that we need a decent photo editor that works well for novices, but will also allow us to do some advanced (to me) editing, like red-eye removal, enhancing "fuzzy" pix, adding captions, merging multiples pix, etc.
Free would be good, especially for starters.

All / all suggestions appreciated!

TIA!

--cleso


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

try either paint.NET or GIMP
Both allow layers, colour, tone, contrast levels, cropping, straightening, have a number of effects etc. - sort of Photoshop clones but not as powerful. GIMP seems slightly easier to use to me - have only done little bits with it to try it out as I use Photoshop.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I'd suggest you invest(igate???) one of THESE. I will take some hours to get used to but after awhile you'll wonder why you ever bothered with a mouse. Plus - it comes with editing software.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Photoshop is the industry standard for professional image editing, but as I'm sure you're aware, it's quite expensive, has a steep learning curve and has many advanced features that casual users will never need. There's a free to use, simplified version of the program that runs in your browser that you might want to try - *www.photoshop.com*

It's very basic, but covers all the things you mentioned. Click the Edit button to see the features available - add captions, replace colors, remove red-eye, distort, auto-correct color balance, crop, rotate, tint, add picture frames, etc. You can see your full library of photos onscreen, then use the menu to edit, create an online gallery or email to friends.

Click the Test Drive button at the top right to see if it's suitable for your needs.


----------



## TWSARCH (Mar 7, 2008)

Try Gimp and see if it works for you, it’s free. If you don’t like it try something else.


----------



## greenviewer (May 8, 2013)

for free photo editing software, I'd say paint.NET and GIMP is great.:flowers:


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I will ask you a different question.

What are you trying to do with your Photos? Programs like Photoshop, GIMP, etc... are really graphics design programs. The tools used in there have some benefit for photo editing, but 95% of it is useless or "overdoing it".


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Closing three year old thread . .


----------

